# Cube AMS WLS Comp 2010



## jonker (1. September 2012)

Hallo,was ist ein Cube AMS WLS Comp 2010 in gutem Zustand noch wert?Und es ist 17" und mein Mädel hat 78 Schrittlänge,würde das passen?Was wiegt es ca.?Danke im vorraus Mfg


----------



## jonker (2. September 2012)

Kann mir keiner einen fairen Preis sagen,ich möchte nicht zu viel bezahlen.Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (2. September 2012)

Hi,

es ist sehr schwierig abzuschätzen, was ein Bike noch an Gebrauchtwert hat. Bei PKW gibt es ja die sog. Schwackeliste, aber bei Bikes????

Nun, du stellst uns hier diese Frage, aber hast keinerlei Infos über die Ausstattung oder den Allgemeinzustand des Bikes gemacht bzw. was der Verkaufspreis für das Bike sein soll. Das macht das Ganze nicht gerade einfach.

Ich versuchs mal so rum:

Neu habe ich das Cube Ams WLS Comp - Mod. 2010 - im Netz für 1499,- gefunden. Hier mal der Link 
www.biker-boarder.de/shopware/Cube-...61_SESS-3jk209jkag4lncttov70bv90k9ohrq11.html

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, dieses gebrauchte Ams dir mal anzuschauen, dann würde ich dir dazu auf alle Fälle raten. So kannst du dir nämlich den Allgemeinzustand genau anschauen.
Verschleißteile wie Kette, Zahnkränze, Bremsen etc. in Augenschein nehmen, haben die Reifen noch genügend Profil oder sind sie schon abgefahren, Lackschäden, Dichtungen an Gabel anschauen - sind diese porös, Dämpfer - läuft der aus, arbeiten Gabel und Dämpfer noch gut, Laufräder kontrollieren (laufen diese noch schön rund etc), knackst das Tretlager, wie funktioniert die Schaltung, die Bremsen....
Wurde das Rad regelmäßig gewartet (auch Gabel und Dämpfer)? Auch ein wichtiger Punkt oder auch die Laufleistung ist auch noch ein Punkt, der mit einzukalkulieren wäre.
Ausstattung (hochwertig/minderwertig)?

und ne Probefahrt wäre auch nicht verkehrt 

Anhand dieser Dinge kannst du schon gut abschätzen, wenn du weißt was ein solches Bike neu kostet, was es dir wert sein könnte. Verhandlungsgeschick ist dann natürlich auch gefragt, wenn es diverse Mängel aufweist (wie z.B. wenig Profil, Lackschäden wie Kratzer oder Dellen - Steinschlag ist bei einem Gebrauchten "normal" etc - siehe oben).
Meist ist da immer was zu verhandeln.

Aber wie gesagt, dass war jetzt nur mal so allgemein aufgezählt. Darauf würde ich beispielsweise schauen, wenn ich mir ein Gebrauchtbike kaufen würde.
Du hast dich über Einzelheiten wie Ausstattung, Zustand nicht geäußert und ein paar Fotos wären bestimmt auch etwas hilfreich gewesen.
Vielleicht kannst du da noch was nachreichen? So aus dem blauen Himmel heraus eine Preisprognose zu erstellen ist verdammt schwierig, wenn man keine Informationen hat. Wir sind hier sicherlich nicht alle professionelle Bikehändler 

Beim Neuwagen sagt man ja, wenn man vom Hof des Händlers fährt hat es auch schon 25% an Wert verloren  Vielleicht ist das bei Bikes auch so - keine Ahnung....

Vielleicht konnte ich dir dennoch so ein bißchen helfen....

Noch was: laut Cube wiegt das Ams 12,7 kg und 17" bei 78cm Schrittlänge sollte passen
Hier kannst du noch mal die Geometriedaten des Ams Wls einsehen www.cube.eu/wls/ams-wls/


----------



## 4mate (2. September 2012)

*Fahrräder: Hoher Wertverlust in den ersten zwei Jahren*


----------



## Silvermoon (2. September 2012)

Wow 	
Lag ich mit meinem Vergleich mit dem Neuwagen vom Hof des Händlers zu fahren doch gar nicht mal so verkehrt.
Das ist aber ziemlich heftig, wenn man in den ersten beiden Jahren fast die Hälfte an Wert verliert. Gut zu wissen, das ist schon mal ne Hausnummer und kann wohl unserem Freund hier doch was weiterhelfen.

Würde trotzdem gerne wissen, was der veranschlagte Verkaufspreis für das Objekt der Begierde sein soll. Vielleicht erfahren wir es ja doch noch ....


----------



## chayenne06 (2. September 2012)

hmmm. im bikemarkt ist ein wls pro drin... aber er schrieb ja wls comp...


----------



## 4mate (2. September 2012)

Preis: *690,- EUR   Verhandlungsbasis 
*


----------



## jonker (2. September 2012)

Hallo,erst mal Danke,echt Super das ich hier immer wieder Hilfe bekomme.Ich sag wie es ist,das Bike ist im Ebay gerade drin.Mit nem Link http://www.bikemarket.de/catalog/damen-rad-cube-ams-wls-comp-2010-p-19527.html
Ich hätte so 700Euro + gesagt da ich gerne hin gefahren wäre(400km gesamt) Sprit kostet ja auch 
Ich bin nicht in Not eins zu kaufen da mein Mädel ein Bike hat und jeder mag ja ein Schäppchen machen,grins...So wie es aussieht bekomm ich es nicht für den Preis aber ich habe für die Zukunft eine Vorstellung was man zahlen kann!Mfg Jörg


----------



## Silvermoon (2. September 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> hmmm. im bikemarkt ist ein wls pro drin... aber er schrieb ja wls comp...



Upps, das hat aber auch noch nen stolzen Preis, dafür das es 2 Jahre alt ist. Selbst ein XTR Schaltwerk reißt das nicht wirklich 



@jonker: Habs grade bei Ebay gefunden, das Objekt der Begierde. Beobachte es einfach mal, wenn sich so gar nix tut würde ich mal nen Preisvorschlag an den Verkäufer senden. Ein Versuch wäre es doch wert. Entweder er geht auf dein Angebot ein oder nicht


----------



## jonker (2. September 2012)

@Silvermoon;letzte Woche war es für 999Euro eingestellt und ich hab mit Ihm geschrieben.Dann Auktion zuende.Jetzt ist es wieder drin,grins....Also hab mein Angebot unterbreitet.700 Euro.....ist ihm zu wenig.Na dann such ich weiter.Möcht ja auch ein Schäppchen machen.Da du das Bike jetzt kennst,was meinst du zum Preis?


----------



## Silvermoon (2. September 2012)

Hmm, nun, da es ein 2010er Modell ist und er es ja erst im Januar 2011 gekauft hat, schätze ich mal, dass er da vielleicht auch nen Rabatt bekommen hat. Die neuen 2011er Modelle sind seit Ende 2010 oft schon zu haben bzw. bestellbar und da müssen die alten Modelle Platz machen. Die gibts dann oft unter dem Herstellerpreis.
Also, für 829,- beißt da sicherlich auch wieder keiner an.
Aber schau mal da
www.quoka.de/online-einkaufen/cube-ams-wls-rahmen/
Habe gerade durch Zufall ganz viel Cube Ams WLS gefunden, in allen Preissparten. Schau doch einfach mal durch. Hab ja keine Ahnung aus welcher Ecke Deutschlands du kommst, aber es sind schon ein paar gute Schnäppchen dabei 

Hab grade mal genauer geschaut, ist doch nicht so der Brüller 

Oder kauf ihr doch nen Rahmen und bau aus ihrem alten Bike ein "neues" Cube Ams WLS auf, wäre auch ne Alternative...
Rahmen gibt es hier ganz günstig www.schlierseer-radhaus.de/rahmen_start.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonker (2. September 2012)

Also ,sie haben 1200 E gezahlt!An aufbauen dachte ich auch schon,allerdings sind die Kompos vom jetzigen nicht mehr der Hit deswegen such ich ein neueres Fully.Hab eben das in letzter Zeit gefunden.Lieber wäre mir ein Ghost AMR.Ich denk ich such noch ne Zeit und dann wirds ein Komplettaufbau ;-) macht ja auch Spaß und man kann es gleich Leicht bauen.Wie gesagt,hab seit Wochen geschaut und gesucht die Pro gehen so um 1200 E weg.Da muß ich noch weng sparen.Nochmal Danke soweit Mfg


----------

